

Does AngularJS really go well with Node.js/JS versus others? - thinkerer
http://voidcanvas.com/describing-node-js/

======
thinkerer
By others meaning(Ruby, Python Java etc) for real time, concurrency type of
capabilities? Or am I terribly misinformed? I dont have Node experience but
Ruby seems not too easy to put together with AngularJS.

I understand Node.js's primary con is the usage of multiple CPUs. However my
understanding of backend is not as good. This article also talks about
difficulty with relational databases? Can someone explain it better or correct
it if the link is wrong?

Wish to hear your experiences (both sides) dealing with Node.JS and other
parts of your stack as a whole. Please feel free to rattle all you wish, I
will be happy to hear more about them.

------
filipedeschamps
> 1\. Node.js doesn’t provide scalability. One CPU is not going to be enough;
> the platform provides no ability to scale out to take advantage of the
> multiple cores commonly present in today’s server-class hardware.

[https://github.com/Unitech/pm2](https://github.com/Unitech/pm2)

> 2\. Dealing with relational database is a pain if you are using Node.

[http://sequelizejs.com/](http://sequelizejs.com/)

------
jmnicolas
> _2\. Dealing with relational database is a pain if you are using Node._

Can someone explain why ? (I'm not using node)

~~~
thinkerer
Yeah this is the part Im confused too. And when you think about JS and JSON
...messy.

